# Hope for infertile women



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2439362/Hope-infertile-women-Pioneering-operation-reawakens-eggs-early-menopause.html


----------



## jtog (Apr 24, 2013)

Interesting info. Thanks for link.

Jx


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for link x


----------

